
Scientology’s Museum Blaming 9/11 and the Holocaust on Psychiatry - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside-scientologys-secret-propaganda-museum-blaming-911-and-the-holocaust-on-psychiatry
======
deytempo
I mean there are a lot of problems in the world that might be solved with
better mental healthcare

